# Cobia reports out of Orange Beach



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone heard of any recent reports?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There have been some nice fish caught out of OB. It's been pretty rough though and that's limited it a bit. There will be a ton out there for the next few days


----------



## Thisldu (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy just doubled west of perdido pass, 2 nice fish.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

looking like it is going to be a good weekend!


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

Pirogue-

How'd y'all do today. Saw you leave and come back. The boat is looking good.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Fished Thursday, Friday, and today. The water has gotten progressively worse looking. There really wasn't much of a color break today. Temp was 68 today compared to 66 on Friday. Saw a few turtles, but no fish. Though, not having a tower doesn't help.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

We did nothing saw one little fish not even close to legal but did get the shake down on the boat so we are ready to go!!!!


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

10-4. I am planning on going Saturday.


----------

